# Bass Opens in ne Ohio



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Any bass open tournaments coming up in north east Ohio like Berlin Milton squito any of the lakes in this area


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Flw just changed to 7/25 on mosquito.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

What's entry fee and all the details


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/Mosquit2014.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We have FOUR teams remaining for 100% NOAA Mosquito2 this Saturday! Hurry...
http://www.dobass.com/updateddailyroster.html

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

There are opens every tuesday on lake milton. 5.30- dark. 35 per boat and there is a 20 dollar membership fee.. i fish it every week. very fun lake! starting to heat up!


----------

